# Leh Ladakh - Land of High Passes



## Dakling (Apr 23, 2013)

wonderfull breathtaking pictures! Which camera have you used?


----------



## thewallpart6 (Aug 23, 2009)

I only know of this place after watching a documentary on NatGeo. Excellent stuff.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Dakling said:


> wonderfull breathtaking pictures! Which camera have you used?


I don't know. These images are not mine. Sorry  and Thanks for the like


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great photos , thanks for sharing ..


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72007


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66745


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66745


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66745


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68238


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68238


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68238


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68238


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68238


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Thank you :cheers:









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37017


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37017


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Leh Palace*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great snaps!


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

```

```
^^ :cheers:

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605 all pictures by Thai Photographer


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73636 all pictures by Thai Photographer


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73636 all pictures by Thai Photographer


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73636 all pictures by Thai Photographer


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Green Leh by colouredglass


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Pangong Lake*​

Pangong Lake by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Nubra Valley*​

Nubra Valley by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Milky Leh (Way)*​

Milky Leh (Way) by kedofoto


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Some Breathtaking photos! Thanx for sharing RUNBKK.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Flower & Mountain by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Ladakh Yak by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Panorama Leh City by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Top Light by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Leh City by kedofoto


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Surreal but Nice by kedofoto​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Big mountain by kedofoto​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Leh City by kedofoto​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

So Sweet by kedofoto​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

The Layer by kedofoto​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sublime!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing Leh by Kuayjeng​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

View of Leh by Kuayjeng​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Leh-12 by Kuayjeng​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Leh-14 by Kuayjeng​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Leh-08 by Kuayjeng​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What an amazingly beautiful planet we inhabit.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

PNG_9508 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

PNG_8629 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

PNG_8385 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Raw00057 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Raw00010 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

PNG_9153 by kampee_p​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

iGoal-Himalayas-LEH-026 by kowit.leela​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

iGoal-Himalayas-LEH-012 by kowit.leela​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Autumn in Leh Ladakh by iGoal KWPHOTO​


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Just went trough this thread.
What a great collection of superb pictures of a very interesting area of this world.
Great landscape and cultures and off the beaten track tourist wise! AWESOME!  kay:
Thans for sharing and finding these!


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Tibet culture in Himalayas Leh. India. by iGoal KWPHOTO​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Leh City at Sunset by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Sunset at Pangong Lake by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Thikse Monastery by 
Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Thikse Monastery by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

The Way to Pangong Lake by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Basgo Monastery in Panorama by Natapong Supalertsophon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

In the Mist by Natapong Supalertsophon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Field and Farm by Natapong Supalertsophon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Stakna gompa by Ekkachai Pholrojpanya​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

morning pan by Ekkachai Pholrojpanya​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

market by Ekkachai Pholrojpanya​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beauty unsurpassed.


----------

